# F/S Losi 8ight 1.0



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

It's back on the chopping block. 

Losi 8ight 1.0 full set of spare arms front and back. Rolling Chassis, original equipment only on this chassis, kit version not the rtr. It includes the extra sway bars and springs. Radio can be worked in for another $100. I have a used set of crime fighter I will throw those in too. Box and instructions come with along with fresh diff oil and shock oil. Set up is Mike Truhe's, except for the rear toe blocks, need the adjustbles for that set up. 

Asking for $250....or OBO. Pics to follow.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

I know someone can use this fine specimen. Talk to me now...lol, I am flexible. It'll could be a great parts car.


----------



## Todd Claunch (Sep 5, 2006)

YOU NEED TO SELL THIS TO CHRIS..................


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Todd Claunch said:


> YOU NEED TO SELL THIS TO CHRIS..................


You need to sell that CRF 450 and buy it.:brew2:


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

$220.


----------



## Todd Claunch (Sep 5, 2006)

CHRIS YOU ARE RIGHT I NEED PARTS FOR THE MAICO.
BUT IT IS A 1.0 I CAN FIND ONE CHEAP, KINDA LIKE YOU DID.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Better yet if you want a pic of the ride I'll send you three via email.


----------



## cypressvendetta (Nov 9, 2008)

hey man wheres the pictures???


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

You have to have a link to post or something. So i will just email them to who's interested.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

kstoracing said:


> You have to have a link to post or something. So i will just email them to who's interested.


No, just go into the post reply rather than the quick reply. There's a button for "Manage Attachments". Click on it, and then you'll get a menu, one of which is upload files. You can upload off your hard drive from there. There's a restriction on file size so you may need to resize pics.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

ok thanks.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

ok, managed to upload a few.


----------



## cypressvendetta (Nov 9, 2008)

hey the engine dissappeared


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

lol...never said the engine was included. You can have a radio but not the engine, unless you want a 2.5r...lol.


----------



## cypressvendetta (Nov 9, 2008)

thats jacked up, i thought we was boys!


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

lol....i thought you picked up that mbx5. that v-spec suppose to be better than all mine.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

I have an old RB S5, that needs the cylinder pinched. I need to have someone do that for me.


----------



## cypressvendetta (Nov 9, 2008)

what was that "O" word?


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

What old, I mean previously viewed.


----------



## cypressvendetta (Nov 9, 2008)

hahahaha Just cause I have a vspec doesnt mean I don't need more.... more means better right?


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

I see your point...lol. You can get a good 3 port, for about $200. That's all you really need around here. I may pick up that sirio 3 port in a couple of months. When the werks plays out at least. Saving the GRP for later...lol.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Amainhobbies is selling the Novarossi 21bf 3-port for $150 right now. More than enough motor to be competitive around here.


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> Amainhobbies is selling the Novarossi 21bf 3-port for $150 right now. More than enough motor to be competitive around here.


This motor is a limited edition with a larger rear bearing, I don't know why they're selling so cheap. A true more bang for the buck motor, maybe the reccession is effecting Italy.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

*GO Motors*

Can someone tell me a little about them......Go Motors If they are any good.Where to buy?

And whats the motor of choice around this area.(The Fast guys)

Sounds like CV found a great buy with the Novarossi....How do the two match up?


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

I don't know either, but I TQ'd with it during the first round of heats at the River in Expert buggy and it was barely 10-12 tanks old......still trying to stall and stick at TDC. So when it breaks in the rest of the way it'll be even faster!

Not too mention, everyone that was having trouble landing the quad was mostly because they were over-powering and over-jumping it. I landed it nearly perfect every time because I didn't quite have as much power as something like, say a V-spec or a P5XS. I'm finding that a slightly slower motor has benefitted my driving style very much.

Point is, don't hesitate if you're thinking about a little 3-port sport motor or something......you can win races with them around here!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Man, that's a LOADED question! It's like Ford vs. Chevy vs. Toyota, etc!!

In direct response to your question though, the GO motors are FAST AS HELL!! However, they have a powerband that kicks in and just flat out hauls once it does! The flipside of that is that it is far from smooth, and it you have a heavy throttle finger, you're in trouble because you're going to lose traction. Several people still race them and are REALLY fast with them, but a lot of us gave up on them because although you could win going down the straight, it would only cause you problems in the tighter areas and coming out of turns putting on the power.

If you want to do speed passes in the street and just do bashing, they're probably the fastest motor for under $200 you're going to find. But for racing, unless you're a seasoned driver with good finesse at the controls, you're going to be fighting it more that you are liking it.

In comparison, the Novarossi isn't going to have near the top end of the GO motor, but it's WAAAYYY more driveable. And it's NO slouch either&#8230;..nothing like an O.S. VG or something. Should last in the area of 5-8 gallons as well. Just look around at the track next time you race and you'll see a TON of people racing with the little black-head novarossi&#8230;..and that's the 3-port I'm talking about. 

If you want something that's pretty much as fast as the GO motor, but has more driveability (smoother power delivery), check out the Novarossi P5XS. I've got one of those as well, and it hauls arse, gets about 10 minutes to a tank (no kidding, for real&#8230;10 minutes!), and will last a long time as well. Again though, you still have to finesse it a little, or really know how to set up your car because it can EASILY over power ANY 1/8 buggy on the market.

FYI, the Novarossi carbs are by far the easiest to tune and to hold a tune.

I'm sure others will bring up lots of other brands of motors, but I'm going to tell you that I've owned about 20 motors in the past 3-5 years, and the P5XS and the 21Bf (3-port) Novarossi are simply the best "all-around" motors. The only thing that I would consider owning again would be a V-Spec, but don't expect to get more than 3-4 gallons out of them. 

Just my $.02 though.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Thank's CV........


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

no prob dude! you guys coming to the next race on 2/28 at Mikes? 

You guys have Traxxas slash trucks too?


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Oh, Yes we will be there......

We have 2 1/10 stadium trucks with os Engines.....would like to sell or trade for 1/8 buggy......


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Ok, back to the lesson at hand. $220 for the rpollig chassis..lol.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Rolling Chassis


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

What are you wanting to trade for?


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

sorry for the threadjack dude.....wasn't intentional


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

I know...lol. I contributed myself...lol.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

yeah sorry about Kstoracing

Anywho.........Looking for RC 8


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

The losi's better...lol.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

ksto, sent ya another PM


----------



## cypressvendetta (Nov 9, 2008)

man..... I wasnt done talking smack to ksto heheheheheh


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

We'll see how much you have to say, when my 2.0 meets your MBX on the track...lol


----------



## cypressvendetta (Nov 9, 2008)

i'll have alot to say, HE IS CHEATING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lmao


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

lol....the A11 formation hunh. My losi is that HGH.


----------



## cypressvendetta (Nov 9, 2008)

hey its whatever works right? If i have to be on the drivers stand with you and lt280z and his Jack Russell Terrier, im gonna have fun dagnabit


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

lol, fun is what it's all about.


----------



## cypressvendetta (Nov 9, 2008)

and bashing your new 8ight


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Cant bash the buggies, revo yeah. buggies are fine racing machines, besides fuel is too expensive to bash with....lol.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

That's what the NTC3 is for, running up and down the street. just need to get it working...lol.


----------

